# Obscure Milton Babbitt recordings



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

All Milton Babbitt fans will know that his music is not recorded as much as it deserves to be. So here are some difficult to find recordings of his music:

Complete String Quartets and Relata II
Piano Concerto no. 2 (free!)

I haven't had a chance to buy the album (I have other things I want to buy first), but it is definitely going on my wishlist. Also, if anyone knows how to get hold of the Concerti for Orchestra, please do tell!


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

Bumping this to point out that the Concerti for Orchestra is actually available!


----------

